# Noobs & Avatars



## devdev

Hello all new users!

Please, please, please will you edit your avatars as soon as possible!

It really makes recognising someone's posts that much easier compared to "No Avatar"

Although we would not want to fine you, if you leave the default avatar in place for an unreasonably long period of time, we may be forced to issue a fine.

Show us how creative you can be by replacing your avatar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Genosmate

Done

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes listen to Goose! Very good advice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes listen to Goose! Very good advice!
> View attachment 7889




Just a pity you didn't get to see the avatar on my other account that got deleted

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

shabbar said:


> Just a pity you didn't get to see the avatar on my other account that got deleted


So tell us all ... how did it feel being locked out of the system

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba

Or like this perhaps!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

devdev said:


> Hello all new users!
> 
> Please, please, please will you edit your avatars as soon as possible!
> 
> It really makes recognising someone's posts that much easier compared to "No Avatar"
> 
> Although we would not want to fine you, if you leave the default avatar in place for an unreasonably long period of time, we may be forced to issue a fine.
> 
> Show us how creative you can be by replacing your avatar!



Agreed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

also agreed  this no avatar thing is "no cool" hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

With an aviator it is just so much easier to recognize someone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

annemarievdh said:


> With an aviator it is just so much easier to recognize someone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike

<< Literal avatar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek

devdev said:


> Hello all new users!
> 
> Please, please, please will you edit your avatars as soon as possible!
> 
> It really makes recognising someone's posts that much easier compared to "No Avatar"
> 
> Although we would not want to fine you, if you leave the default avatar in place for an unreasonably long period of time, we may be forced to issue a fine.
> 
> Show us how creative you can be by replacing your avatar!


If I may make a suggestion, since side competitions are so popular here, why not have a 'best avatar' contest every few months to encourage people not just to get avatars, but to get good ones!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Die Kriek said:


> If I may make a suggestion, since side competitions are so popular here, why not have a 'best avatar' contest every few months to encourage people not just to get avatars, but to get good ones!


 
If you want to run it, I think it is a nice idea.

Just not sure where you will source prizes from Kriek

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike

Medal / trophy?


----------



## Die Kriek

devdev said:


> If you want to run it, I think it is a nice idea.
> 
> Just not sure where you will source prizes from Kriek


Uhm . . . 

Soon as things are back to normal and I can actually spend some time on it, sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Here's one 

feel free to use it

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## shabbar

And for those who don't wish to have an avatar

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz

nice "paint job" there @shabbar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I was inspired to change my avatar, I know not to do it often but I just couldn't resist

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> I was inspired to change my avatar, I know not to do it often but I just couldn't resist


 
It's not quite the same...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> I was inspired to change my avatar, I know not to do it often but I just couldn't resist


Rerig?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Angie

@devdev thank you for the information. Noted and done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heckers

<--- Me being amazed by a butterfly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee

<------ me, stalking a butterfly

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Metal Liz

<---- me vaping a butterfly

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

<--------me not caring about no butterfly. Me got Reo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

<-------- Oh such a look-a-like (_I wish_), at least he's wearing my hat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

<------------ Me blowing Beautiful vapor fowers

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

<-------- me not noticing any butterflies - just gobsmacked by the Colosseum

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Angie

<----------------- me trying hard not to shoot any butterflies

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Cat

Johan, who is it then, if it's not you? (Looks vaguely familiar - maybe.)


----------



## Bumblebabe

<------------Me just ate THE butterfly

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Cat said:


> Johan, who is it then, if it's not you? (Looks vaguely familiar - maybe.)


 
Leonard Cohen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bones

I need an avatar...


----------



## johan

bones said:


> I need an avatar...


 
What type of avatar ? I'm sure the members here will throw something out at you, or cause at least a few LOL's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Free for all....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> Free for all....
> 
> View attachment 9316
> View attachment 9317
> View attachment 9318
> View attachment 9319
> View attachment 9320
> View attachment 9321
> View attachment 9322
> View attachment 9323
> View attachment 9324
> View attachment 9325
> View attachment 9326
> View attachment 9327



Buwahahahaha


----------



## Cat

johan said:


> Leonard Cohen


 
 Good lord. ... 

...it's been a while. 

That gave me pause for thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones

johan said:


> What type of avatar ? I'm sure the members here will throw something out at you, or cause at least a few LOL's.


On the other forums that I am a member of, I normally setup the setting to not display avatars and signatures. Make the scroll length of the page much shorter. Also loads quicker.

If u have an avatar of yourself its not really an avatar lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

bones said:


> On the other forums that I am a member of, I normally setup the setting to not display avatars and signatures. Make the scroll length of the page much shorter. Also loads quicker.
> 
> If u have an avatar of yourself its not really an avatar lol.


 
It's not me, so its an avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

<------------------------ me dripping 24mg nic juice 



Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## bones

I tried to find a new avatar... could not find one as awesome as the one i have now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie

<--------- ....... Found mine

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Angie said:


> <--------- ....... Found mine


 
It will be rude of me to give a "like" rating

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Angie said:


> <--------- ....... Found mine


Nope, this one was nabbed by @Alex already


----------



## Heckers

Angie said:


> <--------- ....... Found mine


 
Wow nice...necklace @Angie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh




----------



## Angie

> Nope, this one was nabbed by @Alex already


@BumbleBee similar, but not the same.


----------



## BumbleBee

Angie said:


> @BumbleBee similar, but not the same.


Yeah he's using a different one at the moment but has used that one before, if you find a pic of a hot chick vaping chances are pretty good that he's used it as his avatar before  He seems to have some weird fascination with hot chicks  ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

i love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

BumbleBee said:


> He seems to have some weird fascination with hot chicks  ....


 
What a weirdo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## bones

Tiete!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kevkev

Nice.


----------



## JacoV

basic i know, but it works

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mario

Heckers said:


> Wow nice...necklace @Angie


 Oh just realised there is a necklace ......got distracted

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Puff Daddy

Got mine going. haha looks like a german theme

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Mine is stil the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

Ok this noob also has an avatar now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sk3tz0

Fine's? what kinda Fine's


----------



## Mitch

Nice Avatar @Marius Combrink


----------



## Henx

Well apparently my previous avatar wasn't allowed.. but nonetheless I got a new one.


----------



## DrSirus-88

I change mine often.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Henx said:


> Well apparently my previous avatar wasn't allowed.. but nonetheless I got a new one.


NSFW?


----------



## Henx

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> NSFW?


 haha no no, gaming related. but all good I found another one that I hope is "Legal" lol


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

<------ Anyone know how to waterproof my pico?  At least the tank size here is big enough...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trimerion

<----- what do you guys think of this one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elvit

OK my avatar here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelus

devdev said:


> Hello all new users!
> 
> Please, please, please will you edit your avatars as soon as possible!
> 
> It really makes recognising someone's posts that much easier compared to "No Avatar"
> 
> Although we would not want to fine you, if you leave the default avatar in place for an unreasonably long period of time, we may be forced to issue a fine.
> 
> Show us how creative you can be by replacing your avatar!



I was thinking about this last night when I couldn't sleep I got a awsome idea for a avatar, will make it up this evening

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelus

hi all so sorry it took so long but heres my avatar

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Noticing a few too many default avatars so I thought I'd bump this thread.

Regards


devdev said:


> Hello all new users!
> 
> Please, please, please will you edit your avatars as soon as possible!
> 
> It really makes recognising someone's posts that much easier compared to "No Avatar"
> 
> Although we would not want to fine you, if you leave the default avatar in place for an unreasonably long period of time, we may be forced to issue a fine.
> 
> Show us how creative you can be by replacing your avatar!


Noticing a few too many default avatars so I'd thought to bump this thread.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely new avatar @Rob Fisher !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Imagining Rob singing happy birthday mister President.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Lovely new avatar @Rob Fisher !!!



That photo was a classic from VapeCon 2017
He wasnt singing to the president but was making announcements that kept us all on our toes and entertained!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Love your avatar @Willielieb !

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mofat786

How do u set an avatar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Mofat786 said:


> How do u set an avatar



Hi and welcome @Mofat786 
Just hover over your name in the top right and click on Avatar
Use a normal browser, not tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Mofat786 , hope you will enjoy your stay with us here on the forum. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Mofat786 said:


> How do u set an avatar



2 ways to do it. Both ways will take you to your profile page in order to change your Avatar.

Either click on your name in a post.



Then a pop up will open up click on profile page




Or the other way to open up your profile page- on the top of the Ecigssa forum there should be a icon with your avatar click on it. (The example on this one is my Avatar as im showing you through
my interface



Then a drop down bar will open up and click on profile page.



Once your profile page opens up then click on your enlarged avatar icon and it will ask you where you would like to source your avatar from and proceed from there.



Hope this helps and welcome to Ecigssa, your new 2nd home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mofat786

Thanks guys im sorted much appreciated

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

Mofat786 said:


> Thanks guys im sorted much appreciated



Nice Avatar.
Ying and Yang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice Avatar.
> Ying and Yang


@Adephi ^^^?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mofat786

Entertain me pls, what is this "bump" i keep seeing


----------



## acorn

Bring Up My Post, taking your post to the top of the thread.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Mofat786 said:


> Entertain me pls, what is this "bump" i keep seeing



It took me a while to understand this too. It is mainly used in the Classifieds section to remind users that an item is still available for sale. Every new post (including the BUMP post) will come up in your unread posts - thereby drawing attention to the advert 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mofat786

Thanks


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> @Adephi ^^^?
> 
> Regards


What's the tag for?


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> What's the tag for?


Not sure if I have the cat by the tail but is it not you whom is rather specific about the spelling of Yin Yang?

Regards


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> Not sure if I have the cat by the tail but is it not you whom is rather specific about the spelling of Yin Yang?
> 
> Regards



You got the cat there firmly by the tail. No worries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Not sure if I have the cat by the tail but is it not you whom is rather specific about the spelling of Yin Yang?
> 
> Regards



No that was @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Silver said:


> No that was @Hooked


Actually, it was me 

However, it's more of an issue with products in production that have not been seen to properly. I have a marketing back ground. My spelling is not all that great, but there's nothing that annoys me more than careless errors on a product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Spyro said:


> Actually, it was me
> 
> However, it's more of an issue with products in production that have not been seen to properly. I have a marketing back ground. My spelling is not all that great, but there's nothing that annoys me more than careless errors on a product.


Aaaah! Now I remember, sorry @Adephi and @Spyro.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Spyro said:


> Actually, it was me
> 
> However, it's more of an issue with products in production that have not been seen to properly. I have a marketing back ground. My spelling is not all that great, but there's nothing that annoys me more than careless errors on a product.



Apologies @Spyro and @Hooked
I was thinkng of something else then, but i remember the yin yang spelling comment on that previous thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------

